# slow delivery of new E695



## Coxie

so, after multiple problems with our previous E695, some might say we're mad for ordering the new 2010 model of the E695 at the NEC October show last year. 

Having had our faith in Swift restored by their excellent customer service, we are just hoping that we haven't made a mistake...

...7 months later and we're still waiting for our new van and a delivery is still not clear. it could be as late as June/July.

So I'm interested in hearing from any ofther MHF members who ordered a new Bessacarr at that show - most importantly i would love to hear from those who ordered an E695. 

Have you had your van? Do you have a delivery date?

please let me know - I've not heard back from Swift whom I emailed a few days ago.


----------



## stephenpug

we was only 2 weeks late taking delivery of our new Elddis Autoquest 140 but you spend a lot of money on a product and they cant be bothered to get it to you it is really frustrating and takes the shine of the whole thing, you have my sympathy and I hope you get it soon (why do they keep treating motorhome purchasers with contempt) :evil:


----------



## weldted

*delivery times?*

I to had multiple problems with my Bessy 765P but to be fair Swift pulled out all the stops to fix their side of it but having suffered a really bad clutch judder in spite of having two clutches and a dual mass flywheel, I have bitten the bullet and ordered a New 765P with the comformatic gearbox with a delivery date of Sep Oct 2010, so if yours is late where does that leave the rest of us?


----------



## Coxie

yes it is frustrating. it makes us wonder what trading standards would say about it. we were told March/April.

i would rather hear from Swift though


----------



## stephenpug

Coxie said:


> yes it is frustrating. it makes us wonder what trading standards would say about it. we were told March/April.
> 
> i would rather hear from Swift though


You were told March/April but they NEVER put anything in writing I think they are to shrewd for that


----------



## bertieburstner

*slow delivery*

Coxie shouldn't you ring the dealer rather than e mail Swift?

I am sure they will help you to hurry it up

Think yourself lucky we ordered a Burstner in Mrch 2004 and took delivery (promised September) the following March! :x


----------



## daveil

ordered mine at nec in october, been told i can collect it on 22 may


----------



## Coxie

did you order an E695?


----------



## rayc

All these posts remind me of why I have only bought new caravans and Motorhomes that have been in stock. You see what you are getting and invariably you have it in a week.


----------



## UncleNorm

My middle names are Impetuous, Impulsive, Impatient... :roll: 

We were told at the NEC, Oct07, that a new Adria could be available by June 2008!! No chance!! We bought the show display model and collected it a couple of weeks later!! :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill

We bought our first van new but this had been on a dealers sale pitch on display. We found one or two problems with the inside caused by clumsy people.

When we bough our this van this one had not been on a dealers pitch being displayed, the inside was as it should have been in a new van this time.

So sometimes the wait might be worth while.

BTW I am sure I saw some new 2010 E695,s in stock at Brownhills last week at Newark. So there are some out there.


Richard...


----------



## Koi

Hi, we ordered a E695 at the NEC in Oct. Planned delivery date was April/May. According to me that makes 6 months to build a product, that the chassis is already complete. Mh is actually being build W/c 7/6/10. Hence 7 months from order. I accept that many derivatives have to go down the line, but surely MRP works in the factory.


----------



## Coxie

MRP?

thank you for replying. we too were told April/May but what is more frustrating is that we haven't been given a date for it to be built as you have. and our dealer has no idea either.

at least we have a date from someone to give us some hope!


----------



## tony_debs

we placed our order in october at the nec for a e495,we done well,we recived ours on april 23rd, let us know when you get yours,good luck


----------



## Blizzard

Coxie said:


> I've not heard back from Swift whom I emailed a few days ago.


Hi Coxie,

Swift seem to paying a good bit of attention and responding pretty quickly to the following forum - http://www.swift-talk.co.uk

It may be worth joining and putting an open enquiry on there.

Good luck.


----------



## peribro

Coxie said:


> yes it is frustrating. it makes us wonder what trading standards would say about it. we were told March/April.
> 
> i would rather hear from Swift though


I've never bought anything from Swift but I find it extraordinary that you cannot get a clear indication of the anticipated delivery date from the dealer. I have bought a number of cars and a motorhome and whilst there have sometimes been delays, I have always been kept abreast of production delays etc. It is the dealer who your contract is with and the dealer you need to pursue for an answer on when you are going to get it. Did the dealer put March / April on the Purchase Order? If not, that may be indicative of something - or nothing! Something I have done in the past (twice) is to write to the dealer and "make time of the essence" and give them 30 days to provide the vehicle. I have stated that if the vehicle is not delivered within this period, then I will reserve the right to cancel the order. If nothing else, it focusses their minds and can possibly ensure that you get some proper answers. I also wonder if it is sometimes "he who shouts loudest..."


----------



## GerryD

The important question is; did your dealer give a speculative date in the hopes that Swift could deliver? 
We ordered our new Bessacar at the NEC in February and Swift gave us a date whilst we were at the show (Delivery mid July). I have emailed Swift today and have received a reply back to confirm that the van is still on track for delivery to the dealer for mid July. Have to say that Swift have been very quick to reply to every question that I ask.
Gerry


----------



## Koi

Hi Coxie, re MRP
Manufacturing Resource Planning, a type of application software system used to schedule and monitor the full range of resources required for a manufacturing operation.
Fundementally used ion most manufacturing plants, my dealer has been fine, just frustrating that people want to take orders with a seven month lead time, when the MH is actually built in less than two weeks on the production line from start to finish


----------



## geraldandannie

I remember a previous complaint, and I believe that Swift told us their vans are built in batches, so your model might not be slated for build until the next batch of that model.

Also, just because a van _can_ be built in two weeks, it's fairly obvious that there is a backlog of orders, and the lead time extends out until it becomes too long for customers to accept, and then orders drop off until the lead time drops. There is limited space and capacity to build these things, so any manufacturer can't just suddenly turn on extra capacity to cope with an influx of orders.

And then again, if there is a holdup on a particular sub assembly or component, there's not a lot the manufacturer can do about it. They don't have room to store several hundred Truma boilers to fulfill their order book, let alone bigger subassemblies like furniture and body parts.

Having said that, I agree with others:

1) Your dealer should be capable of getting a firm (and updated) delivery date from Swift, and if there's a delay, it should be explained. Go back to your dealer, and don't accept "Swift can't give me a date".

2) We bought our van (French-built) because we knew it was built, in the country, and at the dealer. We just had to wait a few weeks for the Fiat PDI, the habitation PDI, and our accessories to be fitted. Not helpful in this case, but it might be helpful to someone else in the future.

P.S. I'm not particularly a Swift fan, but I know how manufacturing works.

Gerald


----------



## Koi

Hi gerald, i agree with some of what you say, batch processing brings economy of scale to most complex manufacturing units. However on that basis of either the run of this model is very spasmodic, demand exceeds notional capacity within the factory, or there is no flex in the capacity, it is still a long lead time.


----------



## daveil

sorry for the late reply  yes its an e695,it came on time 22 may. im writing this while sitting in the loire valley. so far so good


----------



## Wupert

rayc said:


> All these posts remind me of why I have only bought new caravans and Motorhomes that have been in stock. You see what you are getting and invariably you have it in a week.


Me to

You see it..... you like it,,,,, you pick it up in a few days.


----------

